# HELP: African Dwarf Frog vs Copper based treatments???



## Simon D (8 Mar 2009)

Anyone know if ADFs count as inverts and would have an adverse reaction to copper based treatments? I think I've used anti ich treatment before with them present with no probs but can't remember. 

Just about to try algovec (algae control).


----------



## Simon D (8 Mar 2009)

Ahhh, well I've gone for it anyhow. Seeing as nobody advised otherwise (or, at all, actually). I won't bother posting any results as you're obvoiusly not interested.   

Woh is me.   

Yours 

Billy no mates


----------



## Joecoral (9 Mar 2009)

Frogs aren't inverts so I can see no reason why they would be any more sensitive to copper than fish. Sorry for the late relpy, was working all weekend. HTH


----------



## Simon D (9 Mar 2009)

Cheers Jo, I thought as much but just wanted some reassurance. Couldn't find answer from a google search.


----------



## vauxhallmark (10 Mar 2009)

Your post was only up for 130 minutes before you decided no-one was interested in helping you!!!

Good luck with this - if at all possible I would take the frogs out before using any treatments for fish, even if you just put them in a plastic storage box for a few weeks - amphibians are sensitive things, as evidenced by their general, still mostly unexplained, disappearance from most of the world!

As I said - good luck, I hope they're fine - and don't feel unloved just 'cos no-one who was online between 9 and 11 one Sunday evening was an expert on frogs' tolerance of copper!

Mark


----------



## Simon D (10 Mar 2009)

Cheers Mark.

Yes, you're right I'm an impatient old sod. The ADF has tolerated it well anyway (48hrs now) and is just as amusing and active as always!  I would be kicking myself in the head if he hadn't/wasn't.

I need to get him some mates, they're great characters and need company.

Thanks for the reply and I take on board your comments

Many thanks


----------

